# Which fog fluid for my machine?



## haunts4u (Oct 17, 2008)

I need to know what fog juice is "safe" for my fogger. I have a american dj fog storm 700, looking for thick fog and a great hang time,I already have chillers built


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to order Froggys Swamp Juice. Just because they have a freezin juice they say is formulated for chillers. It also costs a bit more and the Swamp Juice is just as good and dense for a little less in price...


----------

